# V-Cube 2, Maru 2x2, and Wittwo (Type C)



## CheesePuffs (Jan 10, 2012)

I was thinking about getting a good 2x2 cube. Which one of these do you prefer and why? I do not care about the price a lot but if you could find a good site to buy them from that would be great.

Off Topic: I was also thinking about getting traxxas oil. What weight is the best. I heard good things from 50K and 30K.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 10, 2012)

I just ordered a Wittwo. I've seen people do fast solves with it on various videos. Unless you are already rediculously fast it wont make a difference between the three really, as far as I know they are all very good cubes.


----------



## asportking (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I already answered your question when you asked it here. Even if I didn't, please try to use that thread next time, instead of opening a new thread.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 10, 2012)

Go for either V-cube or Type C. The maru isn't that great of a cube. 

Personally, i'd recommend the Type C. its cheap, turns great, and has a really unique feel. the V-cube isn't bad either though.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 10, 2012)

I recommend the Type C as well.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 10, 2012)

wit two is cheaper and better then the v-2


----------



## iShadows (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea, I would recommend you a Type C 2x2, out of the box is kinda hard to move, but if you lube it and break it, would be amazing just like a Zhanchi xD. About the traxxas, IS a very good option instead of buying Lubix, 8 dollars for 50cc is very cheap and I have used it on my cubes for more than 1 month and the results are the same as Lubix. I haven't tried 30k but 50k is good, not good, AMAZING!


----------



## JonWhite (Jan 10, 2012)

iShadows said:


> if you lube it and break it, would be amazing just like a Zhanchi xD



How do you recommend breaking it? With a hammer, by throwing it at a wall, or running it over with a car?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 10, 2012)

You forgot the all of the above option


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks! I'm gonna go and order a type c wittwo.


----------



## gokkar (Jan 12, 2012)

Good choice. I love mine! If it were a 3x3, it might even replace my ZhanChi as my main.


----------



## daveang70 (Jan 19, 2012)

Wit Two is good
Now Store 2x2x2 is really good and in some way better than LAN LAN and East Sheen. 
Both of these have spring mechanism for corner cutting.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 19, 2012)

daveang70 said:


> Wit Two is good
> Now Store 2x2x2 is really good and in some way better than LAN LAN and East Sheen.
> Both of these have spring mechanism for corner cutting.



the LAN LAN is still good but the wit two is still better


----------



## daveang70 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, I agreed WitTwo is better.


----------



## winston61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've got a wittwo 2x2 and a V cube 2 2b. My vote goes to the wittwo, the v cube is too sloppy.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 25, 2012)

Just got the wittwo and I gotta say it is amazing. I took it apart and it was a little challenging to put it back together but it's all good now.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw that they have wittwos that are stickerless (yes i know they aren't legal in competition)
are these any good?
and what about the lanlan?
i heard its good for its low price


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 28, 2012)

I had a LanLan, but a friends cat thought it was a good idea to play with one of the cubies, which disappeared. So, well, now I have seven LanLan cubies. Anyway, the time I had with it was great. It's amazing for that price, really. Cut's fair enough, and is also pretty fast. I can't compare to the monster 2x2's, like WitTwo, because I never had one, but if you want a cheap 2x2 definitely go with the LanLan. Keep in mind though that it might pop quite often if you loosen it too much, I did that


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got a Stickerless Wittwo. I think my stickered one came lubed but this one didn't. I don't know what lube to use? Would traxxas be okay? Also i got a lanlan 2x2 and it is smooth right out of the box. I loosened it half a turn and the only thing that is bad are its internal pops and corner cutting.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 7, 2012)

CheesePuffs said:


> I just got a Stickerless Wittwo. I think my stickered one came lubed but this one didn't. I don't know what lube to use? Would traxxas be okay? Also i got a lanlan 2x2 and it is smooth right out of the box. I loosened it half a turn and the only thing that is bad are its internal pops and corner cutting.


 
Traxaas would definitely be good on this cube, or even most cubes. Only some cubes have bad results with "Lubix" type lubes.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 7, 2012)

Wittwo for life.


----------



## Felix Jen (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a LanLan 2x2 and it keeps popping internally. Anyone know how to put it back together and to stop i from popping?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Feb 7, 2012)

Get a Wittwo. I have it and just love it
If lubing is a problem, get it from lubix, true, might be a little pricey, but IMO its worth it if you have a problem in lubricating it up nicely


----------



## Felix Jen (Feb 8, 2012)

Any ideas on the V-cube 2x2 pillow?


----------



## mdolszak (Feb 8, 2012)

Felix Jen said:


> Any ideas on the V-cube 2x2 pillow?


 Don't get it. 
I have the V-2 pillowed and non-pillowed, and the non-pillowed is definitely better. Plus, the pillowed isn't competition-legal.

Even though I don't have it, I'd say to just get the Wittwo. It's cheaper and (apparently) better.


----------



## jblake17 (May 14, 2012)

I want to lubricate my WitTwo 2x2, but don't have any lube apart from silicone spray. Is it a bad idea to use silicone on a WitTwo, or will it still be good enough?


----------



## NSKuber (May 14, 2012)

It will be good.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wit two
I bought mine modded, the guy did a bunch of mods and put torpedoes in it and lubricated it with lubix and maru and it is AMAZING.
it can't lock up, and is super fast yet accurate.
Other than my wit two i like my ghost hand 2x2 too once you lube it with silicone.
The v-cube 2 is ok but it does have some minor problems like the caps coming off during a solve and such but it's fast and accurate once lubed and broken in


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 18, 2012)

I've felt all of them and I honestly like the Wittwo the best. Modded or Un-modded it beats out all of the cubes as long as its tensioned well 
With the question on traxxas- I honestly think its the best substitute for Lubix. It works really well and the people who tested it liked it


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 18, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> I've felt all of them and I honestly like the Wittwo the best. Modded or Un-modded it beats out all of the cubes as long as its tensioned well
> With the question on traxxas- I honestly think its the best substitute for Lubix. It works really well and the people who tested it liked it



This has already been established.


----------



## Broello (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a stickerless wittwo and it is amazing! Very crispy and the corner cutting is past 45 degrees! Is is over ten dollars but that's because the inner mechanism is a 3x3. Don't look at the price, just get the awesome 2x2.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump much?

WitTwo if you want a good controllable 2x2.

Dayan is faster.

LingPo is crazy fast.


----------

